# Komplete Kontrol S49 MK2 won't connect anymore



## Manaberry

Hi,

Lately, my S49 has been acting like a little f*cker. This morning, it refuses to pair to my PC (WIN 10 2004). I've tried the following:

- Clean drivers installation
- another cable
- another PC
- devices scan

It doesn't want to be recognized by Windows. It's not even trying. The keyboard is just stuck on the factory display.
I'm just tired of this keyboard... Has anyone encountered that same problem? Is there a way to hard reset the controller? (There is just no more interaction with the PC, so it has to be done on the keyboard itself)

Thanks for your help


----------



## DANIELE

Does it keep working as a simple midi keyboard?

It remainds me of another similar problem I had with the S88 MK1, there was a bug where the keyboard stopped working as an advanced midi controller (the user lost all the advanced functions) with a Windows update in the past, it was a known bug.

Try to look at the official native forum, if other users are experiencing the same problem you will find it there.


----------



## Manaberry

DANIELE said:


> Does it keep working as a simple midi keyboard?
> 
> It remainds me of another similar problem I had with the S88 MK1, there was a bug where the keyboard stopped working as an advanced midi controller (the user lost all the advanced functions) with a Windows update in the past, it was a known bug.
> 
> Try to look at the official native forum, if other users are experiencing the same problem you will find it there.



I assume it should be still working as a MIDI keyboard but I cannot try it out as I don't have any midi input to my PC. I'm spent hours on forums but nothing relevant came out. I will try the support but it will be a slow and painful process.


----------



## DANIELE

Manaberry said:


> I assume it should be still working as a MIDI keyboard but I cannot try it out as I don't have any midi input to my PC. I'm spent hours on forums but nothing relevant came out. I will try the support but it will be a slow and painful process.



It should be working with usb too, try on your DAW or some midi message monitor to see if your PC see it as a midi controller only.

I don't know what could be the problem, maybe try to open a thread in the native forum asking someone for help. Maybe you could find some user that is experiencing the same problems as you.

In the end it could also be a keyboard fault, then you have to go with warranty.


----------



## Manaberry

DANIELE said:


> It should be working with usb too, try on your DAW or some midi message monitor to see if your PC see it as a midi controller only.
> 
> I don't know what could be the problem, maybe try to open a thread in the native forum asking someone for help. Maybe you could find some user that is experiencing the same problems as you.
> 
> In the end it could also be a keyboard fault, then you have to go with warranty.



I would love to be able to do that but it's impossible because the keyboard refuse to pair with the computer. It's just on its own.






It's not even there. There is no way to have feedback from it on the PC. From a DAW, from the driver, from the device manager, from anything.


----------



## DANIELE

Manaberry said:


> I would love to be able to do that but it's impossible because the keyboard refuse to pair with the computer. It's just on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even there. There is no way to have feedback from it on the PC. From a DAW, from the driver, from the device manager, from anything.



I remember that it was the same for me, the native software didn't find the keyboard. Did you chek "Device Manager"?


----------



## Manaberry

DANIELE said:


> I remember that it was the same for me, the native software didn't find the keyboard. Did you chek "Device Manager"?



Sadly yes, I've tried the following:

- Device manager: nothing, it was stated as "Hidden devices"
- Uninstalling drivers / reinstalling: nothing change
- Device manager: scan for hardware change - nothing 
- Device manager: uninstalling devices and fresh PC restart for proper scan - nothing 
- Connect the keyboard to another PC - nothing

It's just cursed.


----------



## pfmusic

I had a similar problem with my MK2 88. It was the NI host integration agent and NI hardware service that stopped on the PC.

Try going into task manager on PC, click on services and check the 2 NI host and hardware setting. It'll either say running or stopped, click to start.

Posted a photo of two things that should be running


----------



## DANIELE

Manaberry said:


> Sadly yes, I've tried the following:
> 
> - Device manager: nothing, it was stated as "Hidden devices"
> - Uninstalling drivers / reinstalling: nothing change
> - Device manager: scan for hardware change - nothing
> - Device manager: uninstalling devices and fresh PC restart for proper scan - nothing
> - Connect the keyboard to another PC - nothing
> 
> It's just cursed.



Well, then it seems an hardware problem, the "connect to another PC" thing tells me that there is some problem with the keyboard itself.


----------



## Manaberry

pfmusic said:


> I had a similar problem with my MK2 88. It was the NI host integration agent and NI hardware service that stopped.
> 
> Try going into task manager, click on services and check the 2 NI host and hardware setting. It'll either say running or stopped, click to start.
> 
> Posted a photo of two things that should be running


Thanks for your reply. I forgot to mention I've checked those two little services as well. They are fine and running well.



DANIELE said:


> Well, then it seems an hardware problem, the "connect to another PC" thing tells me that there is some problem with the keyboard itself.



Yep. Time to lose months into the repair process.


----------



## Manaberry

OK hold up a second.

The keyboard is back. Somehow, by doing absolutely nothing, it just paired with my PC. I'm pretty sure if I turn it off, it won't work again. This is just a voodoo curse right there.

On the log, the keyboard just pinged the computer (I've been waiting for that for almost 4 hours)






To be honest, I must find another keyboard, or build a custom one. I cannot accept that behavior from my hardware. It always happens during a gig...

Thanks for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Manaberry

And it's gone again


----------



## DANIELE

Manaberry said:


> And it's gone again



The last spark of life.


----------

